# Major connundrum! Niner RIP e9 vs. Specialized Levo Expert Carbon?



## jfksabal (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi All --

can you help me decide?

I rode a friend's Levo Expert Carbon all last summer and fell in love. But my 2013 Niner RIP 9 lives STRONGLY in my heart and when I heard Niner came out with an ebike, I just ordered it, sight unseen. That was yesterday.

THEN, later that night, I tell my wife I ordered the Niner and she says she's getting me the Levo for our anniversary (I love my wife.)

Neither bike shop will be bummin' if I cancel the order (I spoke with them today) so I'm ready to pull the trigger but can't decide.

HELP!

The Levo is awesome by Niner was my _first_ niner.

Which would you get????


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

This is an easy choice, get the Levo. Specialized has by far the best integrated package and most natural feeling implementation. We have both Specialized and Shimano setups in our group and everyone on the Shimano bikes wants the Specialized setup.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Levo, such a great overall package plus the 700wh gets absolutely amazing range! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Levo for sure. And don't ever get rid of your wife!


----------



## rockstar (Jan 23, 2004)

jfksabal said:


> Hi All --
> 
> can you help me decide?
> 
> ...


Specialized Levo. I ride a 21 Carbon expert and love it. So smooth in power, awesome range and best integration.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

The Niner gets high praise for the suspension smoothing out the little stuff, which is definitely a plus for adventure/tour cruise rides. Levo's a bit prettier and sportier, for more of a serious/athletic rider.

Niner generally builds their stuff to last. The Levo had a poor history with motor failures. Spec offers a more refined software-tuned riding experience.


----------

